# Anybody know anything about TJ's custom gunworks in SoCal?



## chopjaw (Feb 16, 2012)

I am thinking about having him do some work on my P220. I want to have some night sights put on my gun but the problem is, my P220 is an older gun and the front sight is machined with the slide. So I will have to have a dovetail machined into my slide so I can put a night sight. Or should I not have anybody touch it and just keep it stock? If I keep it stock then I might just buy a Laser... 

Looking for answers and anybody who has gone down this route before..

Thanks
Chop.


----------



## Zinger3006 (Jun 1, 2012)

Howdy - have you reviewed his web site and the customer comments post page? I have a P220 that he did a Level 1 upgrade plus added a custom mainspring. It is a fantastic piece of work. I am seriously thinking of having several more of my guns worked on. To put it another way, with TJ - you get what you pay for. He does not, however, work on HK, Glock or Steyr.


----------

